# Channel Fan low RPM, not sure if this is normal



## briax999 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello,

I have a asus p8z77-lk mobo. 

I left the computer on for the whole day and when I came back it restarted itself and said that there was a power surge and that asus has protected the system by restarting or so.



So everything seems ok. So i decided to download all updates from Asus including the BIOS.

I installed everything and left the bios last. When I went to the bios I noticed the channel fans are giving a red indication in that they are in low RPM:

Cha_Fan1 500 rpm
Cha_Fan2 477 rpm

The CPU Fan runs fine at 1000 rpm so im not sure if this is normal. Nothing is overheating. Im not playing any games though.

So is this normal? I cant remember if there was a red indication when I got the computer. The computer is still under warranty.

I'm hopeful that nothing is broken and Im guessing that asus software/mobo is controlling the fan speed and will increase it if the heat goes up.

Thanks!


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Unplug the two fans and connect them up one at a time to a the spare fan connector port (that motherboard should have a total of 4x 4pin connectors) 

If they are both still spinning in the red it is possible the surge may have damaged the fans


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

May well be completely normal. I see similar happen as a result of a combination of a cool running system and low speed, high efficiency fans. If the idle temperatures are low (confirm in BIOS) then the system will spin the fans down automatically, even to the point where the alarms will activate.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

True, but still wouldn't hurt to check, just to rule that out tho.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It's possible there's an idle fan speed control setting in the BIOS. By raising the minimum fan speed you can check to see if it's just the board reducing their idle speed when it's running cool.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You should be able to adjust the low and high limit sensors in the BIOS as well.


----------



## briax999 (Nov 4, 2009)

alrighty. I'll do those. I was actually looking for fan control speed last time in the bios but couldnt find it. I will check again if there is an option to change the speed.

Thanks. Will post my results.


----------

